# Reading > Forum Book Club >  November / Vonnegut Reading: "Breakfast of Champions"

## Scheherazade

*

In November, we are reading Breakfast of Champions by Vonnegut.

Please post your comments and questions here.


Book Club Procedures*

----------


## jlb4tlb

> *
> 
> In November, we are reading Breakfast of Champions by Vonnegut.
> 
> Please post your comments and questions here.
> 
> 
> Book Club Procedures*


My Library left me a voice mail today with the happy news that my copy is ready for pick up. Not sure when I will pick it up. I normally go Sat. afternoons but I am playing in a Bridge (card game) tournament. Maybe tomorrow after work. If not Mon. after work.

Jeff

----------


## Scheherazade

My copy is still in transit, it seems like. Maybe I can get it on Monday.

----------


## Alexei

Will start it soon too. I need a few more days so I can finish some of my current readings, but probably I will start it next week.

----------


## hellsapoppin

I read Breakfast of Champions in 1974 and well remember how the book attacked conventionality and institutionalized stupidity (for lack of a better term) that existed in the USA at that time. Commercialization, conformity, capitalist abuses, and the Vietnam war were attacked for their dehumanization of American society and the public. It was an outstanding read and members of this forum will greatly enjoy it. :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

Read about 50 pages so far and am really enjoying it.

When I first started, I was a little taken aback by the style as, to me, it sounded like written by an outspoken teenager. So much so that if it had been written today, I would have expected additions like 'dude...awesome!' 

However, what I consider a light-hearted style does not trivialise the hot-"potato issues" Vonnegut has been dealing in the book. 

Especially liked the part about Planet of Cars and indecent movies.

----------


## Alexei

I have started it and finished the first chapter. It's very amusing and I think I will like it.
I like the way he introduce the reader to his characters and the book's world. It's like describing another universe that nobody have heard of, may be reminds me a bit of *"Hitchhiker's guide to the Galaxy"*  :Biggrin:

----------


## applepie

I'm going to pick up my copy today. I'm looking foward to getting started since Vonnegut has been one of the authors on my "To Read" list for quite some time.

----------


## applepie

I recieved my copy yesterday, and I've only had time to read the preface and the first chapter. I'm thinking that I'll be able to read this quickly this month. The style is very light, full of humor, and generally easy to read. I'm not far enough to decide if I agree with any of Vonnegut's positions on things, but I expecting that I'll enjoy the book whether I agree or not. I'm hoping to have more time to read this evening.

----------


## Boris239

I've read it couple of months ago. There is a lot of dark humor there and I can't think of anything that is not laughed at in the novel. But at the same time I like other Vonnegut novels much more- "Cat's Craddle" or "Mother Night" for example (although the latter is completely different from "B of C"

----------


## Odi_Et_Amo

I just got it/started reading today.

----------


## caspian

though the first picture gave me a little shock  :Smile:  .. i like this book. so much fun!!! I like the whole idea, the smooth language -no distraction at all

----------


## applepie

I liked to have choked when I saw the picture of the "beaver" :FRlol:  Oh my, I laughed so hard my husband had to ask what the joke was.

----------


## Scheherazade

About 2/3 through the book. Was very intrigued with the biographical references so did a little reading on Vonnegut (mainly wikipedia). Very interesting!

Enjoying it very much as well.  :Smile:

----------


## jlb4tlb

Just started read BOC today and must say that it is great fun so far.

Jeff

----------


## Scheherazade

So, I finished the book.

Not sure I like the last few pages as much (I loved the "apple" part, though).

How do you feel about Vonnegut's decision to make an appearance in person?

----------


## jlb4tlb

just finished the book and I must say that it was a let down. BOC started off just fine and then after about 100 pages started to drag.

Overall I give it an average.

----------


## applepie

I've yet to finish. I liked the book, but I had to return it to the library before I was able to finish everything. I'm hoping to get it again soon.

----------

